# الإفراج عن المتنصرة مرثا وموظفي الكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية ومخاوف من صدور قرارات إعتقال!



## صوفيا مجدى (25 يناير 2009)

أصدر قاضي المعارضات بغرفة المشورة بمحكمة جنايات القاهرة بالعباسية  قراره بالإفراج عن كلا من المتنصرة مرثا صموئيل ميخائيل وموظفي الكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية المهندس مسعود جرجس مسعود والمهندس جورج حنا مرقس "جورج أبيض" بكفالة ثلاثة ألاف جنيه لكل منهم، كان الحكم صدر يوم الخميس بالإفراج ولكن النيابة قامت بعمل إستئناف على الحكم الصادر تم رفضه صباح اليوم من قبل المحكمة وتأييد الحكم بالإفراج عن جميعهما حيث تم دفع الكفالة للجميع وينتظر إخلاء سبيلهم خلال يومين بعد إنهاء كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بالإفراج والتي تتم داخل قسم الشرطة. 
وأبدى البعض مخاوفه من أن يقوم جهاز أمن الدولة بإصدار قرارات إعتقال للمفرج عنهم ولا سيما المتنصرة مرثا صموئيل حيث مازال زوجها ثابت فضل رهن الإعتقال منذ 12 ديسمبر الماضي. 
يذكر أن جهاز أمن الدولة قام بالقبض على المتنصرة مرثا صموئيل ميخائيل "24" وزوجها فضل ثابت بمطار القاهرة أثناء محاولتهما السفر إلى روسيا وتم إلقاء القبض على كلا من جورج حنا مرقس الشهير بالمهندس جورج أبيض 67 عاماًَ, مسعود جرجس مسعود فام المحامى 55 عاماًَ موظف بديوان مكتب الخدمات بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية ووجهت النيابة تهمة التزوير في أوراق رسمية للمتنصرة مرثا بعد تغيير إسمها من زينب سعيد عبد العزيز أبو لبن إلى مرثا صموئيل ووجهت التهم لموظفي الكنيسة بمساعدتها رغم إنكار مرثا معرفتها بهما وتم حبسهم في القضية رقم 16225 لسنة 2008. 
وتناشد المؤسسات الحقوقية الجهات المسئولة بسرعة الإفراج عن المنتصرة مرثا وموظفي الكنيسة وإحترام الأحكام القضائية الصادرة بحقهم وعدم المماطلة من جانب الأجهزة الأمنيه أو إصدار أي قرارات إستثنائية تعرقل سير العدالة إستغلالاً لقانون الطوارئ الذي يمثل قيد في رقبة المصريين.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يحميها ويحمي كل ولاده


شكرا علي الخبر​*


----------



## أَمَة (1 فبراير 2009)

أنا قرأت الخبر اليوم بس يا صوفيا

فهل من جديد؟

الرب يكون معهم جميعا
وشكرا ليكي على الخبر​


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

صوفيا مجدى

ربنا يحمي كل شعبه

سلام المسيح


----------



## Ferrari (2 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يحافظ عليهم ويحميهم

شكراً اختى على الخبر

الرب يعوضِك
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 فبراير 2009)

*لو فيه اخبار جديدة ها اعلمكم بها 
شكرا على مشاركتكم​*


----------



## ponponayah (7 فبراير 2009)

بجد انا مبسوطة اوى انهم افرجو عنها 
ربنا يحميها ويحمى كل اولادة


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

_نطلب ايدك يارب من اجل الجميع
شكرا صوفيا للخبر وربنا يدخل ويفرج عنهم فعلاا وعن زوجها من اجل اطفالها​_


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على الخبر*


----------

